# Formatting my SD to exFat



## Mikesevenfold (May 6, 2012)

As I understand, the only way to use the root method for ME7 is to use an SD card formatted as exFat. I have an 8gb card that is currently Fat32 and I'm on a Mac. Two major strikes against me. Does anyone know how to format it to the correct format using a card reader and a macbook pro? I downloaded an SD formatter but it just wipes it and doesn't give an option to change the format. Thanks!


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Mikesevenfold said:


> As I understand, the only way to use the root method for ME7 is to use an SD card formatted as exFat. I have an 8gb card that is currently Fat32 and I'm on a Mac. Two major strikes against me. Does anyone know how to format it to the correct format using a card reader and a macbook pro? I downloaded an SD formatter but it just wipes it and doesn't give an option to change the format. Thanks!


I dont use Mac but I would search for a program that can format to exFat


----------



## z-man (Jan 11, 2012)

You don't need to download a separate program. Mac OSx has a disk utility built in that will allow you to format your MicroSD card in exFat.

Look in Applications for something called Utilities.

Within Utilities you will see an app called Disk Utility.

Click it and you will find what you need.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

z-man said:


> You don't need to download a separate program. Mac OSx has a disk utility built in that will allow you to format your MicroSD card in exFat.


That's correct. Fdisk is the tool. It's a part of all Unix (OSX, Free BSD, etc) and Linux Systems. I think Disk Utility is just a GUI wrapper around it.

http://man.cx/fdisk

https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/documentation/Darwin/Reference/Manpages/man8/fdisk.8.html


----------

